# Maxing out your bow... when is too much?



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

My .02?

Sell it and get another bow.

Omen?
Insanity?
Invasion?

Your bow is not capable of those numbers at 60 pounds. It is rated at 318.
To achieve the numbers you want, you'll need a bow with an IBO of 345 or better.
All three of those I listed are over 345. There are many on the market now.

Save your pennies. All we got left is "Change".

Bill


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm going to agree here, looks like its time for a new bow.

I know the new Bears will be 70# limbs and anywhere between 71-74# at 29" from the factory. (My Anarchy is 74#)
The down side to the whole equation is if you make the change to a 70# bow from the 59# setup you currently shoot, is getting used to that heavier draw.

I wouldn't chance doing the machining work you're described, to many things might go wrong for ya.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

I know the easy thing to do is to get a new bow. But I really do like my switchback.

I just wanted to know what other people were maxing out at on say 60 and 70 pound limbs... Pulling 70+# is no problem. Getting used to that isn't a concern for me. I dont want to machine either, however it was an idea I had.


----------



## YoungWOLFDEN (Nov 2, 2010)

u should be able to get 63 out of 60lb bow no problem and look into the schaffer opposition rest instead of a bisket i think they slow down the arrow to much and the schaffer is full containment also and probly more quiet then a bisket. get some 85 grain tips and see what you get 270 may be pushing it tho for that bow.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

I am using a Schaffer Drop Away. I will probably order some 70# limbs and just see how much I can get from it. If I can get 73 to 74 Ill be happy.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

with 70 lbs you would gain 20 fps 2ft per pound


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

New bow...that will do it


----------



## horseenglish (Feb 23, 2009)

I shoot an SBXT with 70Ib limbs look at my signature, and it will give you an idea. I do shoot the HL 80% cams, and have a kisser which I hear slows me down 2-5fps. Hope this might help


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

What is it that you're shooting, archery events or hunting? Me, I'd play with the strings to get about 62 pounds and drop to a 350 arrow. This would knock on 270's door real hard.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Hunting is my focus. My goal is a harder hitting, smooth and quiet bow that is very consistent AND I dont have to drop a lot of coin. I feel like if I can get 425 gr arrows in the 270+ range I'll be very content. Just seeing what I can get out of my switchback. The thread's intent was to see what the max poundage people were setting their bows at and if maybe you could crank them down a bit more with either a twisting the strings or maybe machining the limb pockets for an extra turn or so on the bolt. It seems the general consensus is that most people think I just need to buy a new bow. But, I'm into experimenting and I want to see what I can get. So, I'll just have to to the leg work to find out what will work, and what will not. Thought their might be some others that had been in my same boat. This is just like with any other sport, take NASCAR for example. It's about seeing how much you can tweak your rig to get the most out of it with out it blowing up.


----------



## hoss89 (Dec 28, 2003)

i shoot a parker ultra lite 31 at lbs 28 in.draw 64lb and a 390Gr arrow prong rest peep and kisser and dloop. with this set up i get 264fps.if i was to remove kisser and peep tube 270 would be reached. so those that say your bow not able to get those speeds i have to disagree.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

If you want to keep that bow, just get 70# limbs for it !!!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

my bow is at 74 pounds and i am shooting roughly 460 gr. arrows at 280 fps. ofcourse i'm not shooting a Mathews but it is possible to hit those numbers with that DW and grain arrow. i know my DL is a little longer (30") but i am pushing a heavier arrow also.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Mathews usually run 2-3 pounds over when they're in spec. Twisting your strings/cables shouldn't hurt the bow if you don't go over about 63. It's not recommended but I twisted a 70 pound Z-Max to 75 and shot it like that for quite a while. Just make sure your timing and idler lean is right and it should shoot good.

Oh yeah I almost forgot. Adding or removing twist will change your draw length so you'll need to keep that in mind too.


----------



## Bobbyb (Sep 13, 2006)

My 28" 60# Drenalin maxed out at 60 to 61 pounds without twisting the string. I got 275 fps with 340 grain arrows, a D loop, and G5 metapeep.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, I swapped out my limbs to 70 pounders. I have it twisted tight, and Im certain Im up around 72#. I need to get a good scale to test with. However, I have bumped my speeds from 255fps to 279fps with the 395gr arrow. Pretty happy with the results so far. It sure beats purchasing a new bow right now, as I still really like my trusty switchback and this will surely give me a bit more punch down range. Thankful that urban archery is in, Im planning to test on a doe in the near future!


----------



## rodeo1 (Oct 24, 2011)

some times it is just better to get a new bow, then mess around to much with the one you have.jm2cents


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

The skinny on getting more speed out of your setup, (or any other bow for that matter) is to reduce the arrow weight.
You are currently shooting an arrow that is a lot heavier than what you need....unless of course you are after kinetic energy for hunting large and or dangerous game.
Get the weight to power ratio closer and you should see immediate results.

Remember, the industry figures out the IBO using a 350 grain [email protected] 70# and 30" draw length.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

I in fact am working on my hunting rig. I have since my last post tweaked some more. I have tied on cat whiskers and bumped the poundage up more. Pretty content with it now! This bow is so solid.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

well good luck and be carefull.....check your arrows often the old flex....


----------



## xforce4life (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't blame you for not wanting to replace your Switchback with a new rig especially since its one if the best bows to roll out the Mathews stables ever. Plus the fact that if you replace with the newest model you better have about a $1000-1500 saved up if you're decking it out with new accessories. That's just not an option for some....



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Im shooting ACC ProHunters - 390 spine and I have got my arrow weight to 390gr with 4" AAE Elite Vanes and a 100gr Slick Trick. I have them humping right at 275fps, which is very good - coming from 249fps and a noisy string. Couldn't be happier, well unless I had the 80# Carbon Element in Max-1 camo like I dream of!


----------



## 55 Camo (Dec 12, 2007)

From The Old Man In A Tree! Always been told a WELL PLACED shot at 40 lbs. with a good sharp broadhead will blow clear thru!


----------

